# Do your babies wear bows every day?



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

If your baby has a top knot, do they wear bows every day?

How do you keep them in, and is it much of a hassle?

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Dakota wears a band everyday, but not a bow. I only put a bow in if we are going out somewhere.

It didnt take long to get her used to having her top knot done ... maybe 3 or 4 days .... now when I ask her if she is ready to do her top knot, she jumps around all excited to get on the grooming table. It takes like 2 minutes to pop it in each morning.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (NekkidFish @ Nov 7 2009, 03:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848572


> If your baby has a top knot, do they wear bows every day? *Nope, only when we go out of the house, even on walks lol.*
> 
> How do you keep them in? *They will stay in with bands or barrettes, bands do best at staying in. *
> 
> is it much of a hassle? *Nope, not with my Gigi, she was trained to lay her head down before we got her from the breeder. Just let your baby associate them with something positive ie. treats or a toy. Start introducing this to him early and he'll get used to them eventually. *[/B]


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Your babies are all so cute!! :wub: 

What kind of bands? Just little rubber bands?

Thanks bunches! Jules


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (NekkidFish @ Nov 7 2009, 05:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848605


> Your babies are all so cute!! :wub:
> 
> What kind of bands? Just little rubber bands?
> 
> Thanks bunches! Jules[/B]


Yes, all bows have bands or barrettes already sewed on the bow, mostly bands. The same kind of of little bands that are used to tie up a topknot.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 7 2009, 02:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848608


> Yes, all bows have bands or barrettes already sewed on the bow, mostly bands. The same kind of of little bands that are used to tie up a topknot. [/B]


I hate to sound stoopid, but I've never had a Maltese. :huh: 

I was asking what kind of band is used to tie up a top knot, if you're not using a bow or barrette?


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

You can get the bands at places that sell doggy grooming supplies, like Laineeltd.com or PawMarksonline.com. I don't think you need to worry about bows
yet, but if you want a topknot, it's good to plan ahead and not cut that part of the hair, because it takes a very long time to grow. Take a look at JMM's
pinned tutorial: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=2351&st=0 . That's what I learned from. And yes, I do put a bow on Bonbon
every day - I use Marj's clip bows, usually the black velvet. Bonbon doesn't mind it at all, and never tries to take it out.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

QUOTE (NekkidFish @ Nov 7 2009, 05:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848609


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 7 2009, 02:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848608





> Yes, all bows have bands or barrettes already sewed on the bow, mostly bands. The same kind of of little bands that are used to tie up a topknot. [/B]


I hate to sound stoopid, but I've never had a Maltese. :huh: 

I was asking what kind of band is used to tie up a top knot, if you're not using a bow or barrette?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I use the little latex bands that you can get from any drug store where they sell hair products. They're the type the Black ladies use to secure their braided hairdos, very easy on hair. They're cheap, and you can get a container of them with lots of bands for a dollar or two. I have them in clear, colors, and black. They're the "mini" sized bands. 

I don't try to keep a bow in Button's hair all the time, but I DO use a little plastic barrette daily. I have a pack of barrettes in bright colors that were made for childrens' hair, so they tend to stay in fairly well. She fights bows (she's only 10 months old), so I place her bow last thing before we leave the house on an outing. Once we're out of the house, there's too much going on for her to pay attention to the annoying bow on her head. 

I'm hoping that wearing the little barrette daily will get her accustomed to having something on her head.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady wears a bow nearly everyday. :biggrin: 

Bands stay in much better than barrettes and are safer, too, especially for a puppy. Barrettes can be a choking hazard.

You need to use bands made especially for grooming. I like to use papers, too.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE (NekkidFish @ Nov 7 2009, 08:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848572


> If your baby has a top knot, do they wear bows every day?*For about 3 weeks Milo wore a bow every day but now he has his hair tied up with a band every day and bows if we're going out and for shows  *
> How do you keep them in, and is it much of a hassle? *Bands just stay in once the hair is long enough and no, not much hassle at all! Milo is trained to lay his head down on either his teddy bear or a folded towel while I put in the bad/bow.*HUGz! Jules[/B]


I get bows from Myladysdogbows

and bands from http://www.showoffproducts.com/cart/

I use 1/4 size bands


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks guys!! I appreciate all the help!!!

HUGz! Jules


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Yes my dogs have a bow in almost every day. I just take the bow out at night (but leave a band in so their hair isn't in their face). I prefer bows with bands...hate barrettes.

It's not at all a hassel...my dogs are very good about me putting their hair in a topknot and adding a bow only takes about 5 seconds longer. If they are going to have their hair in a topknot, might as well put a bow on as well.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (NekkidFish @ Nov 7 2009, 05:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848609


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 7 2009, 02:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848608





> Yes, all bows have bands or barrettes already sewed on the bow, mostly bands. The same kind of of little bands that are used to tie up a topknot. [/B]


I hate to sound stoopid, but I've never had a Maltese. :huh: 

I was asking what kind of band is used to tie up a top knot, if you're not using a bow or barrette?
[/B][/QUOTE]

You don't sound stupid! Don't be afraid to ask us ANYTHING! I agree with what the others have said.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

I only use bows on Ullana's top knot when we go out. 

Every morning I brush and comb her (she has long hair) and then I make the top knot.
During the day, after playing or walking, I repair it.










Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

The little bands most of us use are like little orthodontic bands the dentist gives 
out that attach to teeth braces. There are varying sizes. I tend to use the 
3/8" size.... There are several sites that sell them.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Your signature photo of Cosy ... oh my!! :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter doesn't wear a bow all the time but we like the barrettes on the bows because it makes it easier to put them in and out. I simply slide the barrette though 1/2 the hair under the elastic then when I want to take it out I just unclip and slide back through. Elastics didn't work too well for us because I was always worried about getting the bow on straight and also not accidentally cutting the wrong elastic.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I am a bad mommy, mine rarely, if ever wear bows and mine don't wear clothes either cause I keep them in coat. I just keep their topknots braided or banded or sometimes in a "bun" like Stacy's Lucy (Bellarata Maltese), I like the superfine weight bands (yellow or small black).....There is nothing like watching a malt in coat move, its like they are gliding on air. 

Here is a fun picture of Stuart doing his recall in his CGC prep class (he passed):


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

I put a band in Haleys hair everyday and bows a few times a week(I need to buy more, LOL). Haley was good at first then around July she started matting and I could not even get a band or bow in unless someone held her for me :brownbag: 
I posted about this problem here and it was suggested to face her away from me instead of her facing towards me. As of right now it's working good(sometimes she does not want to stay still for long but I think she will do better if I'm consistant with it) and I make sure to give her a treat afterwards.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I put Lola's hair in a topknot, but rarely use a bow. Maybe more when her topknot is bigger, but likely just for special occasions and some pics.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh, but I always keep a band in Gigi's hair, otherwise, I wouldn't be able to see her face!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

My dogs currently have a collection of about 400 bows so another reason why they better wear a bow pretty much every day LOL


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Every day, but it comes out every night.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Nov 7 2009, 11:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848732


> My dogs currently have a collection of about 400 bows so another reason why they better wear a bow pretty much every day LOL[/B]


WOW! :w00t: 400! You must have an amazing collection! They could wear a different one every day!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I managed to break off all of Tanner's topknot with rubber bands, so when I got Frankie, I started using those small soft bands for little kids. They're colorful, soft so they don't break his hair off, and naturally he has a matching personalized collar with his name & my cell # on it. The band comes out at night and Frankie gets a great head scratch before he goes to bed.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Abbey wears the soft stretchy bands for kids that I get a Walmart. Right now she's wearing strechy colorful bands with built in bows on them (they look like they'd be on a gift). 

Ava's head is smaller and so is her top knot so on her I use the tiny top knot bands made just for top knots.

As for bows, we have a ton of them, but I only put them in if they're getting dressed for company.
And of course Ava wears her little black bows in shows.

Except for the show bows, I get all my bows from Marj. Abbeys have barretts and Ava's have bands. Whatever works best for you is what you'll end up using.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Napoleon and Raine wear their everyday bow everyday. These are the soft bows I got from ebay (not show bows). They were about $10 for 40 bows. They're quite cute with little star/button/bead on them and better than the cheapy ones from the groomer. Pasha rubs around a lot and I can't keep a bow on him for more than a few hours so I don't put bows on him except for pictures or if we have people visiting (even his band comes off throughout the day too).


----------

